# How Many Grams Per Day?



## stevj016 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My vet told me yesterday that my Springer Spaniel is well overweight and that we need to cut his food. He said that feeding him Bakers Weight Control was fine, and that I should feed him to the requirements of a 20kg dog. On the packet, it says that I should that feed him the following:

- Optimal weight of dog between 10-25kg --- Should be fed daily amount of 160-320g

So practically Im after some advice as to what amount to feed my Springer per day, on the basis that I should feed him the amount for a 20g dog.

Many thanks,
Stevj016.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you not get a higher quality food than bakers? It's filled with stuff!

And from that info, it should be 270 grams.

Up the exercise too, springers are soooooo energetic! My pal takes hers up mountains and she loves it!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd get a better food than bakers, like burns, arden grange, orijen etc.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

All dog foods have a feeding guide on the packet as far as I know.

I'd personally take him off Bakers and put him onto a much higher quality food (there are plenty of recommendations for such all over the forum), feed him the recommended daily allowance that it says on the packaging of the brand you choose, and give him a lot more exercise.

Springers are hyper dogs, and they need a HELL of a lot of mental and physical stimulation. If they don't get it, you're asking for either an overweight, or very 'difficult' dog...or both.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Many dog foods over estimate the amount a dog needs to maintain optimum weight. My 24kg collie who is very active gets 150g of Orijen mixed with 150g of Rocco wet food to maintain his weight. 

Sue


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

For maintenance for a fit springer, we were feeding 300g of Orijen but it works out extremely expensive. It's very high protein so you might want to feed less of it if you choose it.

I would honestly move off the Bakers: anything you can get in the supermarket is not something most people on here would recommend but Pets at Home are good for browsing and have a good range of better stuff as well as the nasty stuff.

What does the dog weigh? Breed standard is all very well but it depends on the type of springer-working, show etc. You can't rely on the breed standard: I would be doing it by eye and until you can see his ribs when he is turning, then I would not rely too heavily on what the standards are.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

stevj016 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My vet told me yesterday that my Springer Spaniel is well overweight and that we need to cut his food. He said that feeding him Bakers Weight Control was fine, and that I should feed him to the requirements of a 20kg dog. On the packet, it says that I should that feed him the following:
> 
> ...


Can you tell we're not great fans of Bakers, 
On a differing note, reduce the amount of feed you're giving on a gradual basis, my cocker has gained weight pretty badly since neutering, I'd reduce his feed by around 10gr a week from the feed weight you're currently feeding, a sudden drop in feed can make your dog scrounge/greedy. Slowly does it for better results. 
Go by feel or your vet as to what is deemed to be the correct weight for your springer. If there is a waist and you can feel the ribs without a layer of fat surrounding them you're doing ok. Springers vary greatly in height/build etc. eg my tall springer is only 17kg and is fed according to a 30kg dog. He's an athlete.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

stevj016 said:


> My vet told me yesterday that my Springer Spaniel is well overweight and that we need to cut his food. *He said that feeding him Bakers Weight Control was fine*,


I'd question his dietary knowledge of dog food, but I suppose he can't be critical, as his practice (or the one he works in) probably recommends Hill's Science food.


----------



## stevj016 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot to everyone for all your input. I'll certainly look to get my dog on a better brand of dog food, I want what's best for him and clearly Bakers isn't one of the better options.

Thanks again,
Stevj016.


----------

